# Trolling for Spanish?



## Ohio walleye guy (Sep 8, 2014)

Does any one troll in the bay for Spanish? If so: What kind of lures do you use & how fast do you troll? Have there been any fish in the area lately? I am coming to the area, next week. This is the first time I have been to Pensacola. Cant wait to see you all on the water. Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Welcome to the board.


Yes 
5 mph 


This is what I use. And yes it is a McDonald's straw!


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Mcdonald's straws are one of my favorite lures. Actually any straw. If the bite is slow try something shiny like a spoon to get their attention.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

+1 on the straw rig. Don't know who came up with it but I'd like to shake their hand


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Small Slow trolled live baits around the port on very light wire . There are some bigguns around .thats my favorite way .


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've caught some pretty good ones trolling xrap 12. And 16. I also catch blue fish and have caught 2 scamp on it in the Chocatahatchee Bay. I troll 5knots from Destin to Ft Walton cutting it close to all Chanel markers on the way. My wife won't let me get the boat on plane with my 2 month old son on board.Lol


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*My weapon of Choice*

Spanish Mackeral,Kings Bluefish. Throw it out the back and cruise.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Spanish, bonito, small Mahi- the all around go to tossable, trollable rig! We made some up with stronger hooks on 100# leader for trolling offshore for bonito and peanuts when they're feeding heavily on smaller baits like glass minnows.
Make your own....
http://youtu.be/19mo0KdYwDg


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Drone spoons work good for me


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

The mr17 in silver sides with any color back works great. In the yak I probably troll 2-3 mph. The lure will be ruined by the end of the day but for 6 bucks that's pretty cheap catchin' in my book. You won't be able to go very fast or the lure will pull out of the water so it will let you know if you are going too fast. Good luck.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Trolling for spanish is fun easy quick fishing trip for new comers and kids - 

In my spanish 'spread' 
I use clark spoons - 00 to #1 size - 4' 50lb mono leader and a small (1-2 oz) trolling weight 
A small duster - single 5/0 long shank hook - 4 ' 50 or 80 lb mono leaders with 4-6 oz trolling weight 
A smaller diving plug - with a light (40-60 lb) single strand wire leader - all may get hit by kings - but hte plug will get more larger fish.

This spread works at 4-5 knots - not as fast as when king trolling - 

Have a bubble rig or small jig handy - if you see breaking fish - cast as you go by !


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

I've used gotcha lures, pompano jogs, smaller buck tails and caught Spanish. Nothing to brag about quantity wise but I have caught them. You'll catch hard tails using those lures trolling as well.


----------

